# 1st Annual Bike in the Park Charity Event/Ride/Swap



## ohdeebee (Jun 6, 2011)

Broken Spoke Bike Studio of Manitowoc is proud to be hosting the 1st annual Bike in the Park charity ride and event on June 18th. The day will start off with a charity ride along Lake Michigan on the Mariner's Trail to Two Rivers and then back to Washington Park in Manitowoc. Events for the day include a professional BMX ramp team, antique/vintage bike show and swap (vendors should contact Jason at 920-652-0950), bike corral, DJ, food and Police safety check. To partake in the charity ride we ask that you please donate $25 and in return riders will receive a Bike in the Park t-shirt and cinch bag filled with goodies from local businesses. All the proceeds from this years event will benefit the Melanoma Research Foundation. Those interested in donating or volunteering should email through the Cabe or call 920-652-0950 for more info.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like a great time!


----------

